# Make an extra mug more useful



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I was doing some early holiday shopping when I came across these:

Mug Master - Duluth Trading Company

I know a number of people who would get a kick out of those and have ordered accordingly. I am not affiliated with the company, just a happy shopper.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hey that's a cool idea. Good for melon ballers, peelers, grapefruit knives...


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's nice for your desk too.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

So, how does one drink from the mug with all that attached to it?

shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

That's why I said "extra" mug.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

looks an awful lot like a pocket protector.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

A long straw.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's patterned after the inserts they have at hardware stores for adapting a 5-gallon bucket to a tool box. 

But yes, there is a similarity to a pocket protector.

Phil


----------



## nugget (Oct 26, 2007)

haha those are great! Thanks for posting this, it's a great idea


----------

